# Use Cases mit extend und include Beziehung



## DennisXX (3. Jan 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage bzgl. Use Cases die bspw. mit einer include Beziehung gebildet werden.

In dem Buch Heide Balzert - Lehrbuch der Objektmodellierung auf Seite 117 wird aus den Use Cases "Zulassung eintragen", "Job-Sharing eintragen" und "Angestellten eingetragen" mithilfe einer include Beziehung der Use Case "Erstregistrierung eines Arztes" gebildet.

Ist dieser Use Case "Erstregistrierung eines Arztes" jetzt eher nur symbolisch zu bewerten, oder wäre das auch tatsächlich ein Use Case, der in der Praxis ausprogrammiert werden müsste? Also symbolisch deshalb, weil er ja auch aus drei anderer Use Cases zusammengesetzt wird.

Ähnliche Frage gilt auch für die extend Beziehung. Sind diese Use Cases i.d.R. eher symbolisch eine Art Zusammenfassung für ein übersichtlicheres und besseres verständliche Use Case Diagramm oder steckt da i.d.R. noch mehr dahinter?


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Jan 2011)

Moin,



DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> In dem Buch Heide Balzert - Lehrbuch der Objektmodellierung auf Seite 117 wird aus den Use Cases "Zulassung eintragen", "Job-Sharing eintragen" und "Angestellten eingetragen" mithilfe einer include Beziehung der Use Case "Erstregistrierung eines Arztes" gebildet.
> 
> Ist dieser Use Case "Erstregistrierung eines Arztes" jetzt eher nur symbolisch zu bewerten, oder wäre das auch tatsächlich ein Use Case, der in der Praxis ausprogrammiert werden müsste? Also symbolisch deshalb, weil er ja auch aus drei anderer Use Cases zusammengesetzt wird.



ich würde doch mal vorschlagen, dass Du hier den relevanten Code postest, da ich nicht annehme, dass sich irgendwer zur Beantwortung Deiner Frage das genannte Buch kaufen wird  :lol:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## DennisXX (4. Jan 2011)

Leider funktioniert derzeit mein Scanner nicht, ich kann also die besagte Seite aus dem Buch nicht einscannen und das Bild hier online stellen.

Aber eigentlich braucht man das auch nicht, es ist doch eigentlich eine simple Grafik, ein großer Kasten (das eigentliche IT System) und ein Akteur, der die Use Cases "Zulassung eintragen", "Job-Sharing eintragen" und "Angestellten eingetragen" anstößt (drei Ovale innerhalb des Kastens, also dem IT System).

Und jetzt wird von den drei Use Cases mittels include Beziehung ein weiterer Use Case, nämlich "Erstregistrierung eines Arztes", gebildet. Das wars schon !


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Jan 2011)

Moin,

ach so, Du sprichst also von UML-Modellierung 

Ich dachte, es ginge um die programmiertechnische Umsetzung ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## DennisXX (4. Jan 2011)

Nein nein, ganz generell nur um die UML Modellierung und die generelle Bedeutung einer include Beziehung und die Konstruktion eines weiteres Use Cases dadurch. Von Programmcode ist an dieser Stelle auch in Heide Balzerts Buch nichts erwähnt !


----------

